# Symmetric Siamese Dynamometer



## zwmaster (Nov 23, 2009)

Great idea, Gerhard, Sir.
Basically we could use our programmable controller with bat. pack of a EV.

I there someone in Central Europe with 11" 250V Kostov motor so we could get together and make some test's?

CroDriver you could do some tests with your Siamese kostovs.

zw


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

zwmaster said:


> Great idea, Gerhard, Sir.
> Basically we could use our programmable controller with bat. pack of a EV.
> 
> I there someone in Central Europe with 11" 250V Kostov motor so we could get together and make some test's?
> ...


No problem.

I have two Zilla controllers so we wouldn't have to connect them in series and we could monitor every motor/controller separate with the Zilla outputs on two PCs

But I don't see a point here since Kostov already makes quite good tests

They tested the very motor that's in my car:

http://kostov-motors.com/files/productattachments/21df9baa0453d539f868d9041f11e4a6_S400F01.pdf


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

CroDriver said:


> No problem.
> 
> I have two Zilla controllers so we wouldn't have to connect them in series and we could monitor every motor/controller separate with the Zilla outputs on two PCs
> 
> ...


It is true that Kostov is to congratulated for providing much more complete and relavent data than othr suppliers.
Regarding using two Zillas, they don't do regen do they? In this setup one unit is generating and feeding back to the motor. It has been noted on this forum that a generator loaded dynamometer could feed back to the supply, but that involves another controller and other complications.
Gerhard


----------



## WSJ (Sep 18, 2008)

My Dyno control panel includes digital displays for motor voltage, motor current, torque and RPM. I use my EV battery pack and controller to power the motor under test (MUT). The Dyno has two aircraft motor-generators, which pivot on bearings to apply force no a load cell. The Dyno is configured to operate one motor-generator as a generator and the other as a motor to oppose the rotational force of the MUT. The generator field current is adjusted to very the MUT shaft load. The Dyno was originally configured with both motor-generators operating as generators and two resistive loads.


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

WSJ said:


> My Dyno control panel includes digital displays for motor voltage, motor current, torque and RPM. I use my EV battery pack and controller to power the motor under test (MUT). The Dyno has two aircraft motor-generators, which pivot on bearings to apply force no a load cell. The Dyno is configured to operate one motor-generator as a generator and the other as a motor to oppose the rotational force of the MUT. The generator field current is adjusted to very the MUT shaft load. The Dyno was originally configured with both motor-generators operating as generators and two resistive loads.


So, what motors have you tested and what results can you share?
Yours,
Gerhard


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

WSJ said:


> The Dyno was originally configured with both motor-generators operating as generators and two resistive loads.


So where did the power come from


----------



## WSJ (Sep 18, 2008)

major said:


> So where did the power come from


The power supply for the field current is powered with 120 VAC. I will look for some Dyno run data to post.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

WSJ said:


>


Oh I see, you had a third machine coupled to the 2 generators for a test motor


----------

